# Velocity a23 tubeless



## jmeerse (Nov 12, 2004)

I've read that the a23 is now being manufactured as tubeless ready. Does anyone have them in stock, where I know they're the tubeless version and not the non-tubeless? From the brief website browsing I've done I can't tell, and they don't seem to be advertised as such.

thanks,
John


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

I think all of the new production A23 rims have the new design. Finding someone that has them in stock is another story.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Tubeless ready, or actually UST compliant?


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/velocity-a23-made-florida-new-rim-bed-tubeless-ready-278884.html


----------



## arndogg (May 13, 2009)

valleycyclist said:


> I think all of the new production A23 rims have the new design. Finding someone that has them in stock is another story.


Any idea when you will get them?


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

arndogg said:


> Any idea when you will get them?


Please send me a PM or e-mail and we can discuss. They come in a variety of colors and hole drillings.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

The A23s have been on short stock from Velocity lately, especially in a 24 hole count. We just got a shipment notification from them today saying the rims shipped out, but every single one is already spoken for. We expect to get our back stock in next week, but who knows these days..


----------



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

A buddy of mine has a few rides on a custom wheelset with the new A23s. You can see the rim bulging around the nipples- moreso in the rear than in front, and moreso on the drive side than ND side. The wheel builder says not to worry. What do you think? Is this acceptable?


----------



## kophinos (Sep 2, 2011)

that is definitely not acceptable. i had an alpha 340 do the same thing. turns out due to the high tension tubeless rims require due to the carbon bead on the tire, you have to over-tension the spokes slightly during the build and once the tubeless tire is mounted it will drop the tensions to the correct amount.

i'm not a wheelbuilder, but he probably needs a new rim rebuilt with nipple washers.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

Appendage said:


> A buddy of mine has a few rides on a custom wheelset with the new A23s. You can see the rim bulging around the nipples- moreso in the rear than in front, and moreso on the drive side than ND side. The wheel builder says not to worry. What do you think? Is this acceptable?


The builder is right, there is nothing to worry about. This is common with Velocity rims and is not a new thing with them. Velocity uses a fairly soft alloy for their rims and because of that the rim will "form" around the nipple and that is what your buddy is seeing. 



kophinos said:


> that is definitely not acceptable. i had an alpha 340 do the same thing. turns out due to the high tension tubeless rims require due to the carbon bead on the tire, you have to over-tension the spokes slightly during the build and once the tubeless tire is mounted it will drop the tensions to the correct amount.
> 
> i'm not a wheelbuilder, but he probably needs a new rim rebuilt with nipple washers.


The A23 and A340 may have similar names and both a tubeless style rims but they are not the same animal. The A340 did suffer from bulging a cracking around the spoke holes but that was because they were way to thin at that point. Lacing them with nipple washers did help somewhat but a lot of the rims still cracked even with the washers. 

If you laced the A23 with washers you will most likely get more bulging around the spoke holes and not less. The rim is more then strong enough at that point, it is just a soft alloy. The A23 also does not suffer the massive tension lose when you air up the tire like the A340 rim did.


----------



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

*Ligero, Kophinos*

Thanks for the feedback, guys.


----------

